# Portland Indiana VMBC Meet June 22-25



## JOEL (May 27, 2022)

Almost time for summer camp. Official dates June 22-26.


----------



## koolbikes (May 27, 2022)

Have not seen a flier but here is from their website :




__





						2022 Meet Schedule - Vintage Motor Bike Club
					

The 2022 Meet will be held in Portland, Indiana, at the Jay County Fairgrounds from June 22 -25. The VMBC has rented the fairgrounds from June 19-25, 2022. Anyone camping at the fairgrounds prior to the 19th will owe $20-25 a night to the Jay County Fair Board. The Fair Board has said that...




					vintagemotorbikeclub.org


----------



## Flat Tire (May 27, 2022)

50th Anniversary! Gonna be a good one


----------



## JOEL (May 27, 2022)

I may have to get a shirt this year. Looks good.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (May 30, 2022)

Probably my favorite show that I attend


----------



## Goldenrod (May 31, 2022)

See the Whizzer section of the meet for free CABE and Whizzer t shirts.  Large white Chevy Van bus.  Ask for Ray.  I have a hard time finding CABE people.  Group picture?


----------



## Jollyride (May 31, 2022)

I'm in!!!


----------



## JOEL (May 31, 2022)

A Texan. Cool.


----------



## Maskadeo (May 31, 2022)

I love me some Summer Camp! Always a good time, and you get your golf cart riding in for the year too.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 31, 2022)

Maskadeo said:


> I love me some Summer Camp! Always a good time, and you get your golf cart riding in for the year too.



The cheap golf carts are so much fun!  I wish every swap had them.


----------



## Kickstand3 (May 31, 2022)

What you peeps taking to sale ? Any pics?😃


----------



## JOEL (Jun 1, 2022)

Haven't decided but here are a few contenders.


----------



## detroitbike (Jun 2, 2022)

Small motorcycles, mopeds are also great to ride around the grounds. 
 Got my room at the Hooiser inn.
Where’s a good place to eat?


----------



## JOEL (Jun 3, 2022)

Good? I haven't found that one yet. The food vendors are not bad, I especially like the ham & beans boooth.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 3, 2022)

I would really like to make this one someday. Looking forward to pics and seeing all the great finds. V/r Shawn


----------



## John Gailey (Jun 13, 2022)

Hello All,
Looking for someone who can transport a prewar Colson from the Portland swap to Collinsville, IL.  This is near where Interstate 55 /70 & 64 merge before entering St. Louis, MO.
If you may be a viable candidate please PM me and I will put you in touch with the destination contact.
Many Thanks
John


----------



## koolbikes (Jun 13, 2022)

I know that the Show /Swap officially starts on Wednesday the 22, 2022 but someone told me that people are set-up the prior weekend... is this true?


----------



## JOEL (Jun 13, 2022)

Yes, I am heading over this friday. Best days are usually tu-we but lots of earlybirds before that.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jun 17, 2022)

How’s the early bird turnout so far?


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Jun 17, 2022)

Not certain if I can make it this year but I will try to get some dates changed  so I can run out ,its one of my favorite swap meets a great time under the sun,,I also wanted to mention that Gary Wold just had a double bypass surgery and that I know f is doing well.Gary is well known in the bike world and goes to this swap meet and will be missed . Prayers for Gary Wold ,,,,


----------



## John Gailey (Jun 20, 2022)

Going to make a run tomorrow to see the early bird activity.  Will return Thursday to see everything in full swing.
Still looking for help to transfer a bike from previous post.  Please help a couple cabers out.


----------



## marching_out (Jun 21, 2022)

Kickstand3 said:


> What you peeps taking to sale ? Any pics?😃



If there's any interest, I may be bringing these.


----------

